# Is it possible to have an exciting sex life with one person forever?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I hear all too often mates who have been in relationships for a few years saying "i'm bored as fcuk of my bird now, still love her but can't even be ar5ed fcuking her, it's a chore, the sex life is completely dead" and it worries me as my longest relationship was just 18 months and i was bored after about 6 months, i felt like i needed exposure and attention from new girls and i know it's wrong but i cheated a lot. *Let me just clarify before i go in to this thread properly that i haven't cheated on my current gf (incase she reads this) lol. I've been with my current gf for longer than 6 months and things are still exciting, i feel more of a connection and we're very sexually compatible. But then again it's only been 6 months, and i'm sure in those relationships where i hear my mates say "i'm bored as fcuk by her" that their gf's are probably saying exactly the same about them. There has been stories i've heard where their gf only has sex with them like every 3-4 months, this is even lads in their mid 20's... personally i could not be with a girl like that, 1st of all if my gf didn't want regular sex with me i'd be doubting my own abilities in the bedroom, so would have to dump her go and satisfy many other girls to repair my ego lol.

Now i mentioned cheating earlier, my opinion on cheating has changed massively over the past 5 years, i used to think "what she doesn't know doesn't hurt her" but now i am a bit more mature i actually don't want to cheat on my girl because of the love i have for her. Out of my mates, i'll say that most of them do cheat... lets just say they were 20 miles away from home and an attractive girl offers it on a plate, they just will do no questions asked and i know this is the way for many many men out there. On the other hand, you have people who have never cheated, are dead against it and have a hate for cheaters, people that are in long term relationships that have just not done it and slate any cheaters. But then again, they may not of been in the same situations.... if you got Joe Average, has a wife, 2 kids... imagine he's on a business trip, 200 miles away from home and a tasty as fcuk lap dancer whispers in to his ear "i wanna suck your cock so bad! i finish in 20 mins, you can come for a drink at mine" or what if the same guy was on Facebook and some hot little 16 year old with big jugs pops up on the chat and says "I've been reading 50 shades of grey, and i've decided that i need a good bumming and spanking and i really want an older man to do it, guys my age don't know what they are doing"

Now i'm not sure if a guy who has been sleeping with one women for 10 years could actually withstand stuff like that, sure they may have a hate for cheaters but they may not of been in any situations that was tempting enough, could they really turn down good offers if they knew they would get away with it 100%? I'm not sure about that tbh. All of the above can be reversed and applied to women as well, i've even had it when i've woken up with a random women from a bar, and after a night of sex she's said "by the way, i'm married so you'll have to keep all this secret" Another one that i was shocked by, a girl who always put on her Facebook status "I love my bf so so much, i'm the luckiest girl alive " and within the 1st 10 mins of being alone with me after a night out she tried it on and after a night of sex i asked "do you feel guilty?" and she replied with "well, funnily enough not at all" so it made me think fcuk, even the girls that appear the happiest may want new sexual encounters. Anyway what's your opinions on what i've gone over in this thread, please keep it clean so it's not moved to the Adult Lounge.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought you were the man to spice it up a little mate?? Keep it interesting that way you'll never be bored of nailing her,


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think most people would if given the right situation like you said. I also think people generally lie they have never cheated or wouldn't do it to make themselves sound better and also if they are in a relationship saying that to the bit on the side it's their odd way of trying to make them feel special and keep them on side. So many people end up together who's sex drives just aren't the same, some probably need to cheat just to stay sane!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's only cheating if you get caught!!

I think 99% of people would do it if they knew they could get away with it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think most people would if given the right situation like you said. I also think people generally lie they have never cheated or wouldn't do it to make themselves sound better and also if they are in a relationship saying that to the bit on the side it's their odd way of trying to make them feel special and keep them on side. So many people end up together who's sex drives just aren't the same, some probably need to cheat just to stay sane!


That's a hell of a lot of sweeping statements for 1 paragraph.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> That's a hell of a lot of sweeping statements for 1 paragraph.


Eh? if u got a problem PM me don't drag it into a thread.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not impossible.

I turned down a threesome once with two sisters in a situation like which you describe, and they were very attractive.

As long as the missus wears her netball skirt I'll stick with her forever


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

My ex was a moody b1tch and used to wind me up as she always wanted sex but would just lie there like a sack of spuds. Ended up finding it elsewhere several times. Found out she was also on a dating site so my actions are justified  . Wouldn't do it with the current gf cos I actually like this one lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think its possible - even after 16 years i still enjoyed sex with the same person.....bit more often would have been nice and i wouldnt have had to fuk others at the same time lmfao

i never mess around when its all going well and committed and my ex got a couple of years of warnings/debates/concerns etc before i just thought "fuke her" and played away....

I'm not sure i will stop fuking around now - i'd like to think i would for the right woman


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I think u have to work at it, ie to keep things exciting... but that requires input from both sides.

With men I think they live in the present, if it's offered, doesn't matter if they're with someone or not, they're likely to be lead by their c0ck.

With women, if they're lacking something in their relationships, they'll seek it elsewhere, but that doesn't mean just sex, that could even be attention or conversation that they're craving.

Moral: don't neglect what u have in front of u! X


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Everyone cheats, its just people have different breaking points. Me, id cheat if my chick was in the next room, infact ive even tried it before at functions where ive been out with the misses but put it straight to a few chicks who were flirting with me, ive said come on in to toilets to i f*** you. When im sober thou i say to myself WTF was i thinking,lol. As for cheating, i honestly think swinging should be brought into every relationship because IMO, its all about variety and sleeping with others gives you that. for the record, ive been with my chick for 15 years and the sex is sh1te to say the least but if i were to sleep for an aul random one for just a quicky, my mind produces different chemicals and the wee quickie is better than sleeping with my chick for a secession.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> It's only cheating if you get caught!!
> 
> I think 99% of people would do it if they knew they could get away with it


You know what mate I'm not sure about this. I had it offered on a plate a few times this year on holiday and didn't even want to, even though i know i wouldn't get caught. In the past before i was with the current missus I would cheat right left and centre and not think twice about the girl i was with. Since meeting Lou I've grown up and the last she was with cheated on her and i know what how much it fcked her head up and how it makes mine and her relationship difficult sometimes. This has made me see how much cheating can not only ruin your current relationship but also your other halves future ones due to the insecurities it would cause.

To say i've not been tempted would be a lie but I have managed to control my urges and behaved. Plus Lou is proabably the dirtiest girl i've ever been with, worships the ground i walk on and the best looking girl as well. I know if i fcked this up i would regret it for a very long time.

Sex can get a bit monotonous but there's loads of ways to spice it up, just hold certain things back at the start of the relationship and then introduce them when it seems like its getting a bit boring.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Eh? if u got a problem PM me don't drag it into a thread.


What?

Why would I pm you about that?

This is the internet, people are allowed other opinions. Grow up.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Should have made a poll to see how many people have cheated once in a relationship. Would be interesting to see the outcome thou id already know it would be quite high for cheating


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Bf will probably frown upon me for commenting on this but I have to say that there is no other man who compares to him. I don't look at other men at all, even in a gym surrounded by them, not on the tv, nothing. I just don't feel anything. LOL - he thinks I've got a gladiator obsession because I loved the film - the only man I want to see in a gladiator outfit is him  When it comes to cheating on someone, I think to love is meant to nourish them not to wound them. If you're not compatible and not happy then move on IMO. I know I'm very lucky and I'm grateful for it everyday.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't stand cheating, it's the single worst thing u can do to a partner.... always have, always will..

... That said ... I have cheated - it was a low point in our relationship and I feel the biggest Cnut on the planet! It's in us all I believe, u just have to hope that u don't end up in a situation where it's too easy to do. I won't do it again! <-- that's how I feel now, how true it is, only time will tell but I don't want to. It's not worth the guilt!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

its not as simple as men cheat given the right circumstances - i have turned down dozens of chances and i'm not bragging.

I went on a detachment for 3 months from my first misses and never messed around once as i missed her.....we split up 2 month after i got back...

I worked away from my recent ex for 2 years without straying.....

but i have also fuked dozens of women whilst i have been in relationships - its very complex even for me and i do feel a cnut for doing it but i didnt invent mankind lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cult said:


> Should have made a poll to see how many people have cheated once in a relationship. Would be interesting to see the outcome thou id already know it would be quite high for cheating


I suspect almost everyone will have cheated at some point in their lives. The question posed is, however, is it possible to have an exciting sex life, and not cheat, with the right person? Personally I think it is easy to stay faithful with the right partner.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i always joke I'm a cnut masqerading as a sweetheart but to an extent its true

I seen a lot of guys that get caught or can't stand the burden of guilt and confess (i have seen this a LOT) but i have fuked birds 8 or 9 times and went home and fuked my wife like i hadn't seen her in months and my poker face is perfect...forget all this "men are sh1t liars" - i can run 3 lives simultaenously and seemlessly - just takes intelligence


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Men are designed to sleep with as many women as possible while on this planet, its just society has tried to sahpe our thinking into being with one person for th erest of our lives which IMO is massively frustrating. Look around the animal kingdom and youll see other species spread theyre seed like theres no tomorrow, what makes you think us humans are any different.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I get what you are saying 100%.

From being a fat bastard I became the centre of attention out of all of my mates and it was too easy to get chatting to girls even had ones message on me on FB just cos of my profile pic.

Landed an amazing chick pretty quickly and I actually dumped her so I could go and get it out of my system and not break her heart. It made me a villan for being honest and being cruel to be kind so to speak. Having my own house I could have easily done the deed and kept quiet and keep up appearences but I been cheated on and there is nothing worse for ones esteem and such I couldn't do it.

Anyway I was putting it about quiet a bit and was always honest with the chicks never strung them along or anything like that.

One day I realised I had made a grave error and came clean to my ex a year later saying whilst I regretted doing it I had to do it. Since we been back together now the sex is better than ever as I appreciate the connection we have.

Nowadays if I ever get the feeling I am being hit on I just walk away...I know I am strong enough to say no but it's better to avoid temptation than be tested.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never cheated on any of my gf's.

I wish I cheated on my ex though! Turned down a few decent looking girls, little did I know she was cheating on me.

Been with my current gf for 2 years now, and the sex is still great, just not as much as I'd like. I'd definitely consider swinging but I know my gf would never ever go for it.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

karma always comes around and gets you, unless you can have 100% trust in a relationship it will never work, if you are a cheater eventually you will be the one being cheated on. Had offers but kindly refused, most of my mates have gone mental at me, but when you look back at it you have done the right thing.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

15 years and could still smash her back doors in every time I get home, not been with anyone else in that time either!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I think your not right in the head if you only commit to one person all your live because youll never get to experience all the different shapes/sizes/chemical reactions that another person can give. Were here for a short while so why not enjoy it because society tells me that when in a long term relationship, it aint fun.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

In response to you thread title, Yes IMO. I can say hands down that it's more fun now than when I was in short-term relationships or single.

In resposne to your post, I think that anyone, given the right cricumstances could cheat. For some people those necessary circumstances could be qutie easily encountered becasue it might not take much for someone to cheat, for example, someone might cheat givne any opportunity. But then some people, who are very commited and not easily lured to cheat might only ever cheat given very very unlikely circumstances which more than likely will never occur in their life time.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Been with my girl for around 18 months now sex is still ok not as good as the first 6 months but sometimes we can have a week where we are at it every night and when we went on holiday was at it a few times a day just depends on our moods and how tired we both are ect ..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oztrix said:


> karma always comes around and gets you, unless you can have 100% trust in a relationship it will never work, if you are a cheater eventually you will be the one being cheated on. Had offers but kindly refused, most of my mates have gone mental at me, but when you look back at it you have done the right thing.


IMO this is childish magical thinking nonsense - karma is a nice notion not a proven fact

nice guys dont always win mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

but as Mingster said - the point is CAN we be faithfull and still exciting - YES but RARE IMO and IME


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FAO members:

"i wanna suck your cock so bad"

"smash her back doors in every time"

aren't particulalry 'clean' phrases. So lets be wary of that before anyone gets carried away and causes this to get moved to AL.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> Been with my girl for around 18 months now sex is still ok not as good as the first 6 months but sometimes we can have a week where we are at it every night and when we went on holiday was at it a few times a day just depends on our moods and how tired we both are ect ..


Really? Ive been with my mrs 5 years and sex is better now than it was in the first 6 months! Just less frequent! We both know what makes the other tick and how to get the most pleasure out of it.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Been with my GF for around 10 years (since I was 18) and sometimes feel ashamed to admit it because of the crowd telling me I should be sleeping with everything in site.

I got alot of attention when I'm out and I'm not ugly by any means but I really cant be bothered chasing some silly little girl and trying to impress her with crap jokes when I know my girlfriend who trusts me and worships the ground I walk on is at home in our house waiting for me.

Dont get me wrong I look, wonder and think to myself what it would be like to go home with another girl but I am mature enough to realise it is not worth jeopardising what I've got.

Our sex life is fantastic, we always make an effort for each other, even after all this time. I think cheating happens when people find projecting their problems onto a stranger easier rather than discussing things with their partner.

Surely you owe it to them and would hope they do the same for you.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I think u have to work at it, ie to keep things exciting... but that requires input from both sides.
> 
> With men I think they live in the present, if it's offered, doesn't matter if they're with someone or not, they're likely to be lead by their c0ck.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with that in a sense I do feel that in the caveman era men were supposed to pass their seed and then move on where as women are natural carers physically and emotionally. I do feel that if a poll was done and it was straight up honest I think the ratio of blokes cheating on they're mrs's would be higher than the ratio of women cheating on they're BF's. Women are happy to just feel loved and cared for and treated once in a while.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i always joke I'm a cnut masqerading as a sweetheart but to an extent its true
> 
> I seen a lot of guys that get caught or can't stand the burden of guilt and confess (i have seen this a LOT) but i have fuked birds 8 or 9 times and went home and fuked my wife like i hadn't seen her in months and my poker face is perfect...forget all this "men are sh1t liars" - i can run 3 lives simultaenously and seemlessly - just takes intelligence


I got sussed nailing one mate I couldn't manage more than that.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> I have to agree with that in a sense I do feel that in the caveman era men were supposed to pass their seed and then move on where as women are natural carers physically and emotionally. I do feel that if a poll was done and it was straight up honest I think the ratio of blokes cheating on they're mrs's would be higher than the ratio of women cheating on they're BF's. Women are happy to just feel loved and cared for and treated once in a while.


I think it would be just as high for women and if it wasn't it would only be because women perhaps get less opportunity.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Uriel said:


> IMO this is childish magical thinking nonsense - karma is a nice notion not a proven fact
> 
> nice guys dont always win mate


It depends how you look at it.

If you think the universe literally dishes out karma then obviously this is bullocks

But actually I think he was spot on, if you cheat you blacken your own soul. You make your own life worse by burdening yourself with guilt, fear of getting caught, and drama when you do get caught.

If you are a cheater then you have to look at your partner and think if I am capable of doing this in this relationship then she must be also.

Cheating will change the way you behave with your partner, in ways you can't even tell but it will weaken the relationship.

If I ever thought that a relationship was worth risking for sex then I wouldn't be in it.

I have had monogamous relationships and open relationships where everyone knew the deal. No point in mixing them.

I can't say I would never cheat on my wife, but if I ever found myself in a place where I would it would be a very sad day because it would signal the end of the relationship we enjoy now.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I got sussed nailing one mate I couldn't manage more than that.


i did say it took intelligence lmfao


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> I seen a lot of guys that get caught or can't stand the burden of guilt and confess (i have seen this a LOT) but i have fuked birds 8 or 9 times and went home and fuked my wife like i hadn't seen her in months and my poker face is perfect...forget all this "men are sh1t liars" - i can run 3 lives simultaenously and seemlessly - just takes intelligence


Well done you, you are a real catch ....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Well done you, you are a real catch ....


i dont want to be caught by you mate so who cares.

I could just bullsh1t like most on here.....i'm not really bothered what u or anyone else thinks though

see thats whats wrong with this site - you comment is just immature -

i dont live like you so you have to snide???? pmsl - grow the fuk up


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would never cheat on my mrs, i do believe in karma and av to admit in the past with some/all ex's ive strayed a little/lot but that when I was youg and working on the doors.

The thing i remember about them days is all my other doorman mates who had great wifes and children and they used to sleep arround, Everyone I can think off has got caught and lost everything they have just for some 18 yr old slapper...fuk that..........

I think eventually you grow up and realise what damage you do to people when you cheat and how it affects so many ppl negtivly and then you stop.

Having the rite woman helps alot.

On a side note ive spiced mine up recently by doing abit of suffication, previously i go gentle and all boring like but the other week I got realy rough "mint of been the test"

hold to the point of suffication then let them have a breath....she realy realy liked it and couldnt believe what came over me


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think it would be just as high for women and if it wasn't it would only be because women perhaps get less opportunity.


no way do women get less oppurtunity if a woman wants to go out with the attitude of "i wanna pull tonight" she will ALWAYS pull guaranteed all she has to do is go over to a bloke and start dancing and talking with him . girls however sometimes like to play hard to get


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gridlock said:


> It depends how you look at it.
> 
> If you think the universe literally dishes out karma then obviously this is bullocks
> 
> ...


thats all interesting but people DO cheat....

You can hold those views like you state and still have your wife getting sex behind your back?

there is no universal law to protect you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Blaming our caveman heritage seems to me to be nothing more than coming up with excuses for behaviour. Cavemen would go around attacking rival tribes and killing rivals at every opportunity. Whilst this still goes on to some extent, most of us have evolved enough to realise that this isn't the best way to get the most from our lives and therefore suppress these urges without too much difficulty.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that your partner has to do it for you mentally and physically, if one side is lacking then people are much more likely to be open to ****ing about.

As much as I am a complete naturist and think that it is completely normal for men to try and **** everything that moves, I wouldn't do it to my current partner because she has done more for me and has treated me better than anybody that's ever been in my life. I have too much respect for her to even think about being anywhere else. That's not to say that my natural instincts arnt there, they are just suppressed out of obligation and I try my best to not have any interaction with other women anymore lol


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

Been with my wife 6 years. Never cheated. Never will. not everyone wants to cheat- especially not if your wife is HOT!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Blaming our caveman heritage seems to me to be nothing more than coming up with excuses for behaviour. Cavemen would go around attacking rival tribes and killing rivals at every opportunity. Whilst this still goes on to some extent, most of us have evolved enough to realise that this isn't the best way to get the most from our lives and therefore suppress these urges without too much difficulty.


or is it all just dressed up fancier these days??

it still seems acceptable for the US and UK government to "take out" taliban and al quiada leaders and discuss it cooly on the news??

are we really changed?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Uriel said:


> thats all interesting but people DO cheat....
> 
> You can hold those views like you state and still have your wife getting sex behind your back?
> 
> there is no universal law to protect you


Agreed.

Life is not fair, some people get fcuked over.

But I think you swing the odds in your favour by acting decently to your partner.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I know 1000 of guys who cheat lol and its STILL taboo to talk about it without psudo puritancil skirt ruffling on the net and gasps of nonsesical looking down noses....these thrreads make me spue at times lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gridlock said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Life is not fair, some people get fcuked over.
> 
> But I think you swing the odds in your favour by acting decently to your partner.


i actually agree


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Blaming our caveman heritage seems to me to be nothing more than coming up with excuses for behaviour. Cavemen would go around attacking rival tribes and killing rivals at every opportunity. Whilst this still goes on to some extent, most of us have evolved enough to realise that this isn't the best way to get the most from our lives and therefore suppress these urges without too much difficulty.


I don't think it's a case of evolving to be different at all, more a case of suppression and oppression by society and law. It's now unacceptable socially to cheat, fight, kill animals/each other for food or personal gain.. Etc, they are our most basic primal instincts, no law or social/moral new age boundary will ever take those away. It's not that we are using "caveman instincts" as an excuse to behave like a cnut, but more we have to make excuses for normal behaviour.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't think it's a case of evolving to be different at all, more a case of suppression and oppression by society and law. It's now unacceptable socially to cheat, fight, kill animals/each other for food or personal gain.. Etc, they are our most basic primal instincts, no law or social/moral new age boundary will ever take those away. It's not that we are using "caveman instincts" as an excuse to behave like a cnut, but more we have to make excuses for normal behaviour.


i like that post a LOT - reps


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

well lets see now my gran parents have been married for over 50 years so whats their secret ? Its not a exciting sex life thats the key to a happy relationship its a part of it yeah. I asked my granma once she said : Well lets put it this way today if something is broke they throw it away to easy but when me and your gran father were young if something was broke ? We fixed it.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes. But it depends on the girl and also the guy. What is amazing for most is tame to Rap.

My ex was amazing in every way but in bed, it was dull. I never cheated, but got to the stage where I want more excitement so had to end it before I did. Now if I settle down I'm making sure it's with the right person, and not who I 'think' is the right person. Not going to just 'settle' in any one area if I can help it, although may have to compromise a bit as I don't think many lasses will be up for my levels. Hoping 50 shades will have opened most of their eyes a little :lol:


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

easy targets seeing chicks reading that....you know they are wanting it! lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> IMO this is childish magical thinking nonsense - karma is a nice notion not a proven fact
> 
> nice guys dont always win mate


Agreed. I go so far as to say nice guys rarely win!


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> well lets see now my gran parents have been married for over 50 years so whats their secret ? Its not a exciting sex life thats the key to a happy relationship its a part of it yeah. I asked my granma once she said : Well lets put it this way today if something is broke they throw it away to easy but when me and your gran father were young if something was broke ? We fixed it.


mine 2. well 1ns dead and the other has dried up. but still!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> Agreed. I go so far as to say nice guys rarely win!


nice guys cant lift either.............just saying.....lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Deanreck said:


> mine 2. well 1ns dead and the other has dried up. but still!


Nothing a bit of lube can't fix :lol:


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nothing a bit of lube can't fix :lol:


PMSL!! think were past lube- be like an effin cheese toasty! :tt2:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yes, just add coke and a trip to ann summers from time to time lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I think it would be just as high for women and if it wasn't it would only be because *women perhaps get less opportunity.*


Really? If you got a fit guy to shout out in a busy bar "right who's gonna fcuk me" Girls would probably turn their nose up and think what a pr**k, whereas if a girl shouted the same she'd have an orderly queue lol. Personally i think for the average guy and girl, girls could get more opportunity should they want too. I'm confident that my girl is good, but due to the way she looks people are asking her out all the time. She had issues trusting me at 1st, she knows my ex and knows that i cheated her, but she knows that this is different and is learning to trust me a lot more now, i can now go on a night out without a million questions after ha


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Really? If you got a fit guy to shout out in a busy bar "right who's gonna fcuk me" Girls would probably turn their nose up and think what a pr**k, whereas if a girl shouted the same she'd have an orderly queue lol. Personally i think for the average guy and girl, girls could get more opportunity should they want too. I'm confident that my girl is good, but due to the way she looks people are asking her out all the time. She had issues trusting me at 1st, she knows my ex and knows that i cheated her, but she knows that this is different and is learning to trust me a lot more now, i can now go on a night out without a million questions after ha


OOOOSHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Really? If you got a fit guy to shout out in a busy bar "right who's gonna fcuk me" Girls would probably turn their nose up and think what a pr**k, whereas if a girl shouted the same she'd have an orderly queue lol. Personally i think for the average guy and girl, girls could get more opportunity should they want too. I'm confident that my girl is good, but due to the way she looks people are asking her out all the time. She had issues trusting me at 1st, she knows my ex and knows that i cheated her, but she knows that this is different and is learning to trust me a lot more now, i can now go on a night out without a million questions after ha


I agree. Women VERY rarely get knocked back. what single (or not ) guy is going to turn it down on a plate. why is hard to find someone who hasnt been with tonnes of men.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Ime no.


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

CRD said:


> I have never cheated in the 19 years I've been with my wife. Not nice admitting it, but this goes a long way in reality.


it does! why hurt someone just to get your kicks. id rather know where mine was going! STDs ppl!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

My missis and I keep things fresh, been together nearly 3 years neither of us have cheated. If I wanted to be with someone else I would finish this relationship first. I've never cheated on anyone, I dont see that changing. Our sex is far from boring also, very much like 50 shades. We try everything, recently we compared notes in a public place, for a bit of a rush. It is what you make it.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

chickenlegs said:


> My missis and I keep things fresh, been together nearly 3 years neither of us have cheated. If I wanted to be with someone else I would finish this relationship first. I've never cheated on anyone, I dont see that changing. Our sex is far from boring also, very much like 50 shades. We try everything, recently we compared notes in a public place, for a bit of a rush. It is what you make it.


Thats what i used to think untill i found out my chick cheated on me ,lol. Dont be so niaeve to think your misses hasnt cheated on you


----------



## human twig (Jul 29, 2012)

I would say yes it is possible. Its about the quality of women not quantity that makes an exciting sex life.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

cult said:


> Thats what i used to think untill i found out my chick cheated on me ,lol. Dont be so niaeve to think your misses hasnt cheated on you


Woahhhh you have trust issues bud, my ex cheated. So I'm well aware that it happens. Unless shes fu**ing her Boss she not cheated. Shed tell me anyway, Humans can be honest.


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Woahhhh you have trust issues bud, my ex cheated. So I'm well aware that it happens. Unless shes fu**ing her Boss she not cheated. Shed tell me anyway, Humans can be honest.


i agree. my ex chested on me- sl4g. was hoping she would anyway- and leave me be! but my wife- never.relationships too good!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have managed it so far, I got with my Mrs when I was 15 years old and im now 28..


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i dont want to be caught by you mate so who cares.
> 
> I could just bullsh1t like most on here.....i'm not really bothered what u or anyone else thinks though
> 
> ...


Your actions are immature.

Do whatever you like (you will anyway) just know that your missus is probably doing, or will do the same to you.

If your happy leading someone on and basically laughing behind their back thats your choice.

Personally I couldn't do it .....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Really? If you got a fit guy to shout out in a busy bar "right who's gonna fcuk me" Girls would probably turn their nose up and think what a pr**k, whereas if a girl shouted the same she'd have an orderly queue lol. Personally i think for the average guy and girl, girls could get more opportunity should they want too. I'm confident that my girl is good, but due to the way she looks people are asking her out all the time. She had issues trusting me at 1st, she knows my ex and knows that i cheated her, but she knows that this is different and is learning to trust me a lot more now, i can now go on a night out without a million questions after ha


Underneath it all it is a lot less accepted for a woman to do it. Friends are a lot more snobby, generally a lot more dramatic and want to cause more problems over it. Girls have to be a lot more careful giving them less opportunity in my opinion.

Guys can go out with a group of guys and basically do what the like with little hassle. A girl does it and their Girl friends will make a massive deal out of it is what I'm saying.

When children come along also (I know this isn't the case for everyone I'm just saying) generally a guy in the relationship will go out a lot more than the woman who's at home looking after the baby. When the running of a home starts properly men will usually find more time to still do what they like than women.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Deanreck said:


> it does! why hurt someone just to get your kicks. id rather know where mine was going! STDs ppl!


Std's only happen to the next man :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm just saying if the opportunities are equal I still think women cheat just as much as men, just lie about it more perhaps.

I don't think unless you are 90years old and never cheated on one of your partners this question is impossible to answer...


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm just saying if the opportunities are equal I still think women cheat just as much as men, just lie about it more perhaps.
> 
> I don't think unless you are 90years old and never cheated on one of your partners this question is impossible to answer...


I get what your saying, but if your just too nice to do it. then you wont.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Underneath it all it is a lot less accepted for a woman to do it. .


That's because in the eyes of nature women have no place behaving like that. It's of no benefit to our specie. Women that sleep around are just dutty, pure dutty!


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's because in the eyes of nature women have no place behaving like that. It's of no benefit to our specie. Women that sleep around are just dutty, pure dutty!


and this is where the std sit comes in! pmsl


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm just saying if the opportunities are equal I still think women cheat just as much as men, just lie about it more perhaps.


Totally agree.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it all comes down to the person.

Ive done it before and had the attitude of 'I hope she doesnt find out' and could go back to her and not feel a shred of guilt. But thats because I didnt feel very much for the girl.

If your with the right girl which I feel I am now I wont do it, I know how much it would break her heart and it would kill me to see her so upset so it just doesnt happen.

Dont get me wrong if im out and I see a girl with looking smart then I cant help finding her attractive, I think people who say that they dont look are lying cnuts. Its whether you act on it or not that counts.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cas said:


> I have managed it so far, I got with my Mrs when I was 15 years old and im now 28..


But be honest though, how much do you think about it?

I mean if you got with her at 15 you couldn't of played the field that much, the fact that i have done 10 years of shagging is a big reason why i'm content with my girl. If she was my 1st or i'd just had a few when i was 15, i can categorically say that i'd be going insane every time i laid eyes on a nice shaped ass


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bashy said:


> I think it all comes down to the person.
> 
> Ive done it before and had the attitude of 'I hope she doesnt find out' and could go back to her and not feel a shred of guilt. But thats because I didnt feel very much for the girl.
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Women cheat a lot more often than men.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Raptor said:


> But be honest though, how much do you think about it?
> 
> I mean if you got with her at 15 you couldn't of played the field that much, the fact that i have done 10 years of shagging is a big reason why i'm content with my girl. *If she was my 1st or i'd just had a few when i was 15, i can categorically say that i'd be going insane every time i laid eyes on a nice shaped ass*


Know that feeling, been with mine 5 years and she was my first, havent really played the field and do get worked up when I see a hot girl. My mrs knows this though and ive told her I wish id met her a few years later and been able to play the field. Thing is she has offered and said to crack on if I need to get it out of my system but I know how much it would hurt her so couldnt do it.

Grass isnt always greener as they say.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Deanreck said:


> I get what your saying, but if your just too nice to do it. then you wont.


Nah nothing to do with being too nice in my opinion. Some women may be mature enough to control themselves not to do it and happy in a current relationship but that's all. Anything else is lack of confidence to do it or opportunities.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Possible but very hard I would say.

Mind you we never get bored of w4nking. I do it all the time and haven't once felt the need to w4nk someone else off. Well not yet anyway


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah nothing to do with being too nice in my opinion. Some women may be mature enough to control themselves not to do it and happy in a current relationship but that's all. Anything else is lack of confidence to do it or opportunities.


Thats crap. I have plenty of opportunities and could get away with it. definitely. i couldnt and dont want to go home to my wife and kids knowing id hurt them in anyway. not everyone is that same- but not every one is a cvnt.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> Women cheat a lot more often than men.


Yep, that's a widely studied fact. Women are worse than men for most things IMO.

When you walk down any high street on a Saturday night/Sunday morning, who is it that you see laying passed out in the gutters?

That's right, the women.

Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Know that feeling, been with mine 5 years and she was my first, havent really played the field and do get worked up when I see a hot girl. My mrs knows this though and ive told her I wish id met her a few years later and been able to play the field. *Thing is she has offered and said to crack on *if I need to get it out of my system but I know how much it would hurt her so couldnt do it.
> 
> Grass isnt always greener as they say.


Lol that is a green light :thumb:

Just do it and don't tell, if you are caught, she'll understand at least, depends if you need it, or just want it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Possible but very hard I would say.
> 
> Mind you we never get bored of w4nking. I do it all the time and haven't once felt the need to w4nk someone else off. Well not yet anyway


Well if you change your mind....... :whistling:

No **** :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Deanreck said:


> Thats crap. I have plenty of opportunities and could get away with it. definitely. i couldnt and dont want to go home to my wife and kids knowing id hurt them in anyway. not everyone is that same- but not every one is a cvnt.


Read the post again before saying something is [email protected] I had said some may be mature enough to have the control not to and be in a happy relationship. Unless you were 90 years old and had never cheated on a partner nobody could know the answer to this question.


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Read the post again before saying something is [email protected] I had said some may be mature enough to have the control not to and be in a happy relationship. Unless you were 90 years old and had never cheated on a partner nobody could know the answer to this question.


woooo touchy love! i wernt having a go- just saying your opinion that everyone wants to cheat but some dont is crap. i dont wont to cheat. im guessing you are a cheater in a relationship? and what if you cheat at 91 and never before? :lol:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Strangely enough, one of the guys i train with was saying almost the same thing a few days ago, he's only been married 4 years and can't be assed, but there again he did say his mrs is always after it, she's much younger than him..

I reckon he is already tempted as the ladies down the gym flirt with him a lot, goodness knows how he's gonna hold out.



Raptor said:


> I hear all too often mates who have been in relationships for a few years saying "i'm bored as fcuk of my bird now, still love her but can't even be ar5ed fcuking her, it's a chore, the sex life is completely dead" and it worries me as my longest relationship was just 18 months and i was bored after about 6 months, i felt like i needed exposure and attention from new girls and i know it's wrong but i cheated a lot. *Let me just clarify before i go in to this thread properly that i haven't cheated on my current gf (incase she reads this) lol. I've been with my current gf for longer than 6 months and things are still exciting, i feel more of a connection and we're very sexually compatible. But then again it's only been 6 months, and i'm sure in those relationships where i hear my mates say "i'm bored as fcuk by her" that their gf's are probably saying exactly the same about them. There has been stories i've heard where their gf only has sex with them like every 3-4 months, this is even lads in their mid 20's... personally i could not be with a girl like that, 1st of all if my gf didn't want regular sex with me i'd be doubting my own abilities in the bedroom, so would have to dump her go and satisfy many other girls to repair my ego lol.
> 
> Now i mentioned cheating earlier, my opinion on cheating has changed massively over the past 5 years, i used to think "what she doesn't know doesn't hurt her" but now i am a bit more mature i actually don't want to cheat on my girl because of the love i have for her. Out of my mates, i'll say that most of them do cheat... lets just say they were 20 miles away from home and an attractive girl offers it on a plate, they just will do no questions asked and i know this is the way for many many men out there. On the other hand, you have people who have never cheated, are dead against it and have a hate for cheaters, people that are in long term relationships that have just not done it and slate any cheaters. But then again, they may not of been in the same situations.... if you got Joe Average, has a wife, 2 kids... imagine he's on a business trip, 200 miles away from home and a tasty as fcuk lap dancer whispers in to his ear "i wanna suck your cock so bad! i finish in 20 mins, you can come for a drink at mine" or what if the same guy was on Facebook and some hot little 16 year old with big jugs pops up on the chat and says "I've been reading 50 shades of grey, and i've decided that i need a good bumming and spanking and i really want an older man to do it, guys my age don't know what they are doing"
> 
> Now i'm not sure if a guy who has been sleeping with one women for 10 years could actually withstand stuff like that, sure they may have a hate for cheaters but they may not of been in any situations that was tempting enough, could they really turn down good offers if they knew they would get away with it 100%? I'm not sure about that tbh. All of the above can be reversed and applied to women as well, i've even had it when i've woken up with a random women from a bar, and after a night of sex she's said "by the way, i'm married so you'll have to keep all this secret" Another one that i was shocked by, a girl who always put on her Facebook status "I love my bf so so much, i'm the luckiest girl alive " and within the 1st 10 mins of being alone with me after a night out she tried it on and after a night of sex i asked "do you feel guilty?" and she replied with "well, funnily enough not at all" so it made me think fcuk, even the girls that appear the happiest may want new sexual encounters. Anyway what's your opinions on what i've gone over in this thread, please keep it clean so it's not moved to the Adult Lounge.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol that is a green light :thumb:
> 
> Just do it and don't tell, if you are caught, she'll understand at least, depends if you need it, or just want it


I couldnt mate, knowing what it would do to her puts a massive wall up.

There is a girl living not too far from me that it quite smart and a total slut and has put it on a plate numerous times and I just cant.

If im not going to do it coked up and knowing my mrs wouldnt find out I dont think im goinh to at all lol.

Dont think it will ever go away me lusting after other girls but dont think I will ever act on it.

Resigned to a life trolling through my personal [email protected] bank


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

personally Not for me, after a few months I just lose the attraction for the same woman in any relationship, I dont know if thats because there's something underlying I am not aware of or thats just the way I am.

But as for cheating, no never done it, not because im not tempted, just because I have always tried to put my focus into one woman most of the time ..unless her friend is invited :innocent: and im paranoid about Sti's as it is and couldn't bare the thought of passing one onto someone else lol.

i think the older we get and the less appealing we become you can become more content to being with just one person as the variety of options you had before you might not have later on.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Raptor said:


> But be honest though, how much do you think about it?
> 
> I mean if you got with her at 15 you couldn't of played the field that much, the fact that i have done 10 years of shagging is a big reason why i'm content with my girl. If she was my 1st or i'd just had a few when i was 15, i can categorically say that i'd be going insane every time i laid eyes on a nice shaped ass


I cheated on her on my 18th birthday and told her the day after, I had to hold her legs so she would not leave. I would never cheat again. I still look and I even make comments if I see a good looking woman and she doesn't mind.

I couldn't of asked for a better bird than her, she is cracking I don't think I could cheat again..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

corporates said:


> Strangely enough, one of the guys i train with was saying almost the same thing a few days ago, he's only been married 4 years and can't be assed, but there again he did say his mrs is always after it, she's much younger than him..
> 
> I reckon he is already tempted as the ladies down the gym flirt with him a lot, goodness knows how he's gonna hold out.


I give him another 6 months :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cas said:


> I cheated on her on my 18th birthday and told her the day after, I had to hold her legs so she would not leave. I would never cheat again. I still look and I even make comments if I see a good looking woman and she doesn't mind.
> 
> I couldn't of asked for a better bird than her, she is cracking I don't think I could cheat again..


If you've gone 10 years since without cheating that says a lot, good man :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I have in the past but dont think I will again, I was born a plebeian but it doesnt mean I need to die one.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ive found that when ive been with someone a long time that sex gets better cos they can become very very well trained and know exactly what to do and when to do it


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol im a person who does not agree with cheating but it seems to be as soon as i get in a relationship girls are flying from everywhere is this just because women like forbidden fruit? When put in the situation i have never once said no even tho when i think about it i wish i did not cheat at all and could stick to one girl but every guy knows deep down inside it is not possible. I got tk the point with one of ny exs where i was going soft during sex! I currently have a partner ive been with 3 months who im enjoying the sex with very much  !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry cas I had to lol at u holding her legs like something out of a cartoon


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

cas said:


> I cheated on her on my 18th birthday and told her the day after, I had to *break *her legs so she would not leave. I would never cheat again. I still look and I even make comments if I see a good looking woman and she doesn't mind.
> 
> I couldn't of asked for a better bird than her, she is cracking I don't think I could cheat again..


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Never was faithful to anyone until i met Victoria over seven years ago, ive never been tempted or given it any thought to play around since tbh. I had a great time growing up and dont regret any of it and i honestly believe if i hadnt got it out of my system then i would be probably still be a cnut..

Some people just cant help themselves and will always fool around but i do believe that when you truelly love someone then it aint gunna happen just because you love 'em so much it aint a factor! (unless Angelina Jolie come knocking ofcourse) so id agree with what Katy said earlier about circumstances that are unlikely to happen etc..


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I laugh at these threads sometimes, in real life almost all of my mates would cheat if they could get away it and yet on threads like these the amount of blokes saying they never would is IMO disproportionately high. I think a lot of bloke's women must read their posts. I am with my Mrs 9 years and we still have a good sex life, we might not have it as much as when we first got together but the quality is probably better when we do. Personally I think it is very important that you still find them attractive, so I think both people in a relationship should make an effort to stay in some sort of shape. If your women puts on 5 stone since you got together you are not going to find her as attractive and that is gonna affect your sex life IMO. You might still love her but the temptation to cheat with a hot girl is gonna be higher in these situ's


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

36-26 said:


> I laugh at these threads sometimes, in real life almost all of my mates would cheat if they could get away it and yet on threads like these the amount of blokes saying they never would is IMO disproportionately high.


Bravado maybe ....


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Also to the people saying my mrs never cheated on me, you can not possibly know that for sure. There might be a 99% chance you are right but they are not exactly going to tell you "Hey I was with some bloke the other night when I was out with the girls", they might regret it and women always say "I'd tell you if I cheated on you, I'd feel so guilty" ya right, they would in their hole tell you. My girl may or may not have cheated on me, I'll never know but I'm not gonna worry about it, what i don't know can't hurt me IMO no point stressing about hypothetical situations


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Bravado maybe ....


From my mates or guys on the forums??? If its my mates I've seen them do it


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Raptor said:


> If you've gone 10 years since without cheating that says a lot, good man :thumbup1:


Well I have the internet now, it has all the variety a bloke could ever need to stay faithful lol, jokes aside, she makes me feel wanted now, were as when we were younger I felt like she only had sex with me because I wanted sex, then when a bird come on to me I just couldn't resist, look at me starting to sound like a woman lol



2H3ENCH4U said:


> Fixed that for you :laugh:


That's more like it lol


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Raptor said:


> I give him another 6 months :lol:


I said that before he was married :lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I have never cheated so far in my life, something im happy with, and I dont intend on changing that.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry cas I had to lol at u holding her legs like something out of a cartoon


I've got to admit, it wasn't my finest moment lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't know about exciting but I'm happy with my GF..had a fairly fulfilled sex life til I met her and its gotten better since meeting her. I would never use the term exciting tho I think..she never says no and at the end of the day it's just a function. So I'm not bothered about bells and whistles. I saw a post here a few days ago by a lad who had all the sex in the spectrum to the point that he's not interested in sex now at all and his GF pesters him...now that is unthinkable to me. I suppose balance and quality over quantity works for me.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Been with my wife for 5 years (actually 8years but we had a 5 year split in the middle) sex life is great. We are both open to try different things and still have the ability to surprise each other this I cant imagine changing, she is the most sexually compatible person I've ever been with. We know what makes each other tick and how to treat each other. Can read each others moods pretty well so know the sort of sex the other wants. Helps that we are both selfless and eager to please each other.

Could I stray? I've been tempted and offered but have always taken my self out of the situation. IMO I have far to much to lose to risk it all for a drunken fumble. I don't think I could handle the guilt!

My old man always said to me "it doesn't matter where you get your appetite son, just make sure you eat at home!"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> I don't know about exciting but I'm happy with my GF..had a fairly fulfilled sex life til I met her and its gotten better since meeting her. I would never use the term exciting tho I think..she never says no and at the end of the day it's just a function. So I'm not bothered about bells and whistles. I saw a post here a few days ago by a lad who had all the sex in the spectrum to the point that he's not interested in sex now at all and his GF pesters him...now that is unthinkable to me. I suppose balance and quality over quantity works for me.


Personally i think you need a bit of excitement tbh, me and my gf have some sick stuff planned later... can't really talk about it in general section, but without pushing boundaries i'd certainly get bored of "standard sex" whatever that would be classed as


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

I have sex with more than one person (much more  ), and I don't feel my sex life exciting. How about don't expect an always exciting sex life?


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> "it doesn't matter where you get your appetite son, just make sure you eat at home!"


That is the best quote i have ever read! your old man was right! my wife is a minx and the best lover ive ever had (and i have had a few). None of this tired with the kids, still eager to please. we both r.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

narraboth said:


> I have sex with more than one person (much more  ), and I don't feel my sex life exciting. How about don't expect an always exciting sex life?


Or why not make it exciting?


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Personally i think you need a bit of excitement tbh, me and my gf have some sick stuff planned later... can't really talk about it in general section, but without pushing boundaries i'd certainly get bored of "standard sex" whatever that would be classed as


exactly. all about the excitement... just worried we will run out of the sick experimenting stuff you can do! ahaha. 'birthday' s3x every night! if we do i'll punch her!! that will be different! :lol:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

To all the guys who put it about, surely there must be a time when the sex was dissapointing?

I dont have sex all the time with the GF but whenever I do I am NEVER dissapointed, one massive advantage over a one night stand.


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> To all the guys who put it about, surely there must be a time when the sex was dissapointing?
> 
> I dont have sex all the time with the GF but whenever I do I am NEVER dissapointed, one massive advantage over a one night stand.


or when you get down to it with a one night stand and you realise they are a 'hot dog down a hall way' girl- or hairy bush. mg:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> To all the guys who put it about, surely there must be a time when the sex was dissapointing?
> 
> I dont have sex all the time with the GF but whenever I do I am NEVER dissapointed, one massive advantage over a one night stand.


i find one night stands are often very dissapointing. usually just going through the motions and screwing for the sake of it really but im a touchy feely kind of guy and i prefer to sleep with people i have some sort of emotional attachment to.

flame away guys! pmsl


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I think only a fool can expect every time you have sex with a long term partner it's going to be exciting. Sometimes you have sex out of a basic need to f*^k. This helps to keep a bond between a man and a women. The connection built through sex is one of the strongest we have as humans.

To be honest I don't mind the odd bit of bad sex as I understand we can't always do the 'exciting' stuff we really like. I will satisfy my wife quickly if this what she needs at the time and I expect her to bend over and take one for the team every so often too


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

True. some times when your married too you have sex because you feel you have too. which is fine as once you start feels ggguuuuuuuudddddddd.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I have cheated once. I was 19 and had been with only one girl, she was my childhood sweatheart so to speak. We had been together 4 years and i was dying to get with someone else just for the experience. It broke my girls heart when she found it, it was truely awfull.

If karmas true it is taking the **** outta me like, ive been cheated on a few times since then.

Last time my ex (proper innocent acting cutey) turned up to mine with a black eye saying she fell when drunk. Turns out she got caught ****ing some guy in the toilets at her work, he had a pregnant lass who found out and had her beat up. Shes still with him today, kid and everything.

I will never trust anyone after that, it shatterd me tbh. She strung me along for months whilst ****ing some dude at her work. Thats gone beyond cheating in my opinion, its ****ing shocking behaviour.


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> I have cheated once. I was 19 and had been with only one girl, she was my childhood sweatheart so to speak. We had been together 4 years and i was dying to get with someone else just for the experience. It broke my girls heart when she found it, it was truely awfull.
> 
> If karmas true it is taking the **** outta me like, ive been cheated on a few times since then.
> 
> ...


she definitely deserved that punch dude! women can be wh**es. and they think its always us!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Deanreck said:


> or when you get down to it with a one night stand and you realise they are a 'hot dog down a hall way' girl- or hairy bush. mg:


Embarassing bodies springs to mind.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Deanreck said:


> she definitely deserved that punch dude! women can be wh**es. and they think its always us!


Agreed mate.

Thats not even the half of the story either. It's some proper jeremy kyle **** like haha.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Men will generally state the truth. When caught.

From experience women will blame the guy for not paying enough Attention. If she was bragging to her mate how amazing the bf was before she got caught


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> I have cheated once. I was 19 and had been with only one girl, she was my childhood sweatheart so to speak. We had been together 4 years and i was dying to get with someone else just for the experience. It broke my girls heart when she found it, it was truely awfull.
> 
> If karmas true it is taking the **** outta me like, ive been cheated on a few times since then.
> 
> ...


That's pretty horrible, fcuking some guy in the work toilets... if that happened to me i'd probs never trust women again and just cheat on all of them, that's probably how cnutish guys are created


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Agreed mate.
> 
> Thats not even the half of the story either. It's some proper jeremy kyle **** like haha.


Jeremy whips a card from his inside jacket pocket and turning to draw in the anticipation of the crowd looks at nowhere boy and GF sat close to each other on the stage with tears welling in their eyes and says;

"We asked nowhereboy's girlfriend if she had, in the 2 years they had been in a relationship, engaged in any kind of sexual contact with another man (that ranges from kissing to intercourse) and do you know what she said ..."

Nowhere boy sits forward, on the edge of his chair, his heart desperate to hear the words his head knows are never coming.

"Your girlfreind is a liar" roars Kyle

The audience gasps and nowhere boy releases his gf's clammy hand, he recoils as his GF begins to weep but any pity he has for her is lost in the rage of betrayal.

Nowhere boy kicks the chair back and springs to his feet before storming off the stage, left alone and wallowing in self pity the GF realises the foolishness of her actions, left only with the baiting crowd and a scowling Kyle, hopefully now shes sees the error of her cheating ways ......

... and that is the end of what was not even half their story ......


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Might just be me but when a girl finds you are taken it means they want you more??

I heard a theory saying that cos you have a bird it means you are "pre-approved" to be in a relationship and such a good partner.

Any thoughts?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ballin said:


> Might just be me but when a girl finds you are taken it means they want you more??
> 
> I heard a theory saying that cos you have a bird it means you are "pre-approved" to be in a relationship and such a good partner.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Agree. Then again I was with my lass since I was 17 and I'm sure I could have got the totty coming on to me so maybe could just be hot air.

Now single so I'll let you know :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Might just be me but when a girl finds you are taken it means they want you more??
> 
> I heard a theory saying that cos you have a bird it means you are "pre-approved" to be in a relationship and such a good partner.
> 
> Any thoughts?


i think its cos when someone is in a stable relationship and not out on the pull, they subconsciously give out a more confident, less needey vibe and arent stood there scanning around for a target and i think this appeals muc more to women than the guys who crowd round the dance floor trying it on with anyone who comes close, but who knows lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Seen it mentioned in here already but I think swinging is definitely the way to go to keep a relationship fresh. The only people I know who swing are all very happy, very much in love and enjoy their sex lives. Surely that's better than the romance and passion burning out, and the thought of sex with someone as a chore.

With my current gf (Well, sort of gf) I don't think she'd be in to that yet. Which is fine, I'm 22 I can wait a little while. But I know for a fact if I want to be in a cheat free relationship I'm gonna have to start swinging - I'd imagine watching someone else fvck your missus can't be easy at first, but as far as I'm concerned the woman should enjoy herself just as much if not more than the man in sex, if it brings us both enjoyment it can only be good.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Seen it mentioned in here already but I think swinging is definitely the way to go to keep a relationship fresh. The only people I know who swing are all very happy, very much in love and enjoy their sex lives. Surely that's better than the romance and passion burning out, and the thought of sex with someone as a chore.
> 
> With my current gf (Well, sort of gf) I don't think she'd be in to that yet. Which is fine, I'm 22 I can wait a little while. But I know for a fact if I want to be in a cheat free relationship I'm gonna have to start swinging - I'd imagine watching someone else fvck your missus can't be easy at first, but as far as I'm concerned the woman should enjoy herself just as much if not more than the man in sex, if it brings us both enjoyment it can only be good.


Yeah that's one thing i'd struggle with, seeing my bird be nailed by another guy.. i'd also hate to please another girl in front of her. I'd be happy to lick one of her mates out and get a suck off them or whatever, and she fcuks them too... i've had lesbian 3 somes in the past, but i just wouldn't like to get another man involved... come to think of it, this is probably why all my girlfriends have been bisexual :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Your actions are immature.
> 
> Do whatever you like (you will anyway) just know that your missus is probably doing, or will do the same to you.
> 
> ...


what has that to do with maturity???? i'm 45 you daft sod and have been with 2 women for 26 years together lol

i am single btw lol so my "misses" cab do what she wants lol but how would you know - you argument is illogical

you actyually never read my posts - you saw what you wanted - took the hump and posted....I'm not argueing with you btw - i can see you dont like what i say but to say it is immature is lame as fuk.....and "lying behind their backs" - if you misses withdrew from warmth, sex and closness - do you think she still derves to be treated fairly? is she treating you fairly?

I have spend massive amounts of my life being faithful but when they decided sex was off the menu LONG term - i cheated....i mean i also planned to leave them too and executed that plan.....believe me i could still be there still cheating

like many - you are quick to judge with no in depth knowledge of individual circumstances

the old knee jerk "cheatings bad" lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Seen it mentioned in here already but I think swinging is definitely the way to go to keep a relationship fresh. The only people I know who swing are all very happy, very much in love and enjoy their sex lives. Surely that's better than the romance and passion burning out, and the thought of sex with someone as a chore.
> 
> With my current gf (Well, sort of gf) I don't think she'd be in to that yet. Which is fine, I'm 22 I can wait a little while. But I know for a fact if I want to be in a cheat free relationship I'm gonna have to start swinging - I'd imagine watching someone else fvck your missus can't be easy at first, but as far as I'm concerned the woman should enjoy herself just as much if not more than the man in sex, if it brings us both enjoyment it can only be good.


I couldn't swing personally. If it was ever mentioned to me I would hit the roof. Perhaps that's me being uptight or not very open minded but to me a relationship is between two people and there is a connection between you both whilst having sex that shouldn't be experienced elsewhere and wouldn't if you were in love. If this ever came up in a relationship of mine I would question whether that relationship even was a happy one...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I couldn't swing personally. If it was ever mentioned to me I would hit the roof. Perhaps that's me being uptight or not very open minded but to me a relationship is between two people and there is a connection between you both whilst having sex that shouldn't be experienced elsewhere and wouldn't if you were in love. If this ever came up in a relationship of mine I would question whether that relationship even was a happy one...


I agree with this, but l am a prude and uptight, but hey l am fine with it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what has that to do with maturity???? i'm 45 you daft sod and have been with 2 women for 26 years together lol
> 
> i am single btw lol so my "misses" cab do what she wants lol but how would you know - you argument is illogical
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you here, bell end.

:lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Cheating is bad mmkay.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

it is if that person is me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have to agree with you here, bell end.
> 
> :lol:


believe me mate - i'd love to be in a loving committed sexually balanced relationship with a nice sort and i'd be faithfull as fuk - i already admitted to feeling a cnut when i cheated but not as much of a cnut as i'd feel staying with a heartless cnutbag lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> believe me mate - i'd love to be in a loving committed sexually balanced relationship with a nice sort and i'd be faithfull as fuk - i already admitted to feeling a cnut when i cheated but not as much of a cnut as i'd feel staying with a heartless cnutbag lol


Fair enough big man, each to their own. But there was nothing stopping you ending it and then playing the field. I agree you shouldn't be with a c*ntbag, but you can still take the moral high ground. Not easy when you're Scottish so I'll let you off bud.

The thought just loomed upon me... Are you actually Scottish? LMFAO! I'm a tw*t!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Fair enough big man, each to their own. But there was nothing stopping you ending it and then playing the field. I agree you shouldn't be with a c*ntbag, but you can still take the moral high ground. Not easy when you're Scottish so I'll let you off bud.
> 
> The though just loomed upon me... Are you actually Scottish? LMFAO! I'm a tw*t!


yeah but things happen - I mean in my last relationship - it was 12 good years and then 4 bad ones and though you may be trying you guts out - if you have a chance meeting ata low ebb then - sh1t happens...

hey look at the end of the day - 1 in 3 marriages fail and most are due to fuking around so best you accept its in us you lofty moralising nobbers lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Yes it call love sex is just a part of it men should grow and stop being boys all their life mates


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

would say so- always ann summers and the like to spice things up if there going abit flat-worked for us after 14 years together


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah but things happen - I mean in my last relationship - it was 12 good years and then 4 bad ones and though you may be trying you guts out - if you have a chance meeting ata low ebb then - sh1t happens...
> 
> hey look at the end of the day - 1 in 3 marriages fail and most are due to fuking around so best you accept its in us you *lofty moralising nobbers* lol


LMFAO, he's so full of loving this one!


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Its possible yes, as often no. Not to cheat? No I'd rather sit n watch EastEnders, hairy bikers cook off and some DIY SOS... would I fuk


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I think the big problem is actually general society. Men expect their women to treat them like pornstars in the bedroom and women expect to treated like princesses and whipped off their feet and live fantasy lives. Life simply doesn't work like that. And when it doesn't, people go looking for it in a never ending quest for happiness that they will never find...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Having been with my missus most of my life, I know where you are coming from m8.

It does get boring from time to time, and eyes / thoughts do start to wander no matter who you are.

We spoke about it and spicing things up really does work, weekends away, dressing up, on/in the car all-sorts. Im not going into details because she would cut my knob off hahaha.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

As a famous comedian said - your only as faithful as your options.

Fair play to the guys that get hit on all the time and are faithful. Majority of the times, if your average or an ugly tw4t and a girl hit on you , your like " damn it's my lucky day" and you'll leap in head first.

Relationships when they're going wrong the sex will go bad and you'll be saying it's boring , but when your happy and in a loving one PLUS your open to new ideas then it should work.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> Having been with my missus most of my life, I know where you are coming from m8.
> 
> It does get boring from time to time, and eyes / thoughts do start to wander no matter who you are.
> 
> We spoke about it and spicing things up really does work, weekends away, dressing up, on/in the car all-sorts. Im not going into details because she would cut my knob off hahaha.


Did see a big guy rodgering his girl in the Trafford centre carpark


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Been with my current missus 6 months, not cheated once or even thought about it.. used to cheat ALL the time but my new GF is proper gorgeous and i love her to bits, knows how to make me cum like ive never cum before dont see why id risk that


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I think the big problem is actually general society. Men expect their women to treat them like pornstars in the bedroom and women expect to treated like princesses and whipped off their feet and live fantasy lives. Life simply doesn't work like that. And when it doesn't, people go looking for it in a never ending quest for happiness that they will never find...


I agree with you papa.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> Yes it call love sex is just a part of it men should grow and stop being boys all their life mates


You having a laugh, pmsl


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

once yo cheat there is no going back it cost me a marriage .me and the missus find lots of interesting ways to spice things up,as i gotten older i look for someone i want to spend the rest of my life with not how many times a week i'm going to get laid


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> once yo cheat there is no going back it cost me a marriage .me and the missus find lots of interesting ways to spice things up,as i gotten older i look for someone i want to spend the rest of my life with not how many times a week i'm going to get laid


I agree with the latter part of your post.

The first bit isnt true, if you work on it and your partner can forgive, you can get over it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I agree with the latter part of your post.
> 
> The first bit isnt true, if you work on it and your partner can forgive, you can get over it.


It's weird, cheating I could never forgive, but if we were both open about having sex with other people, I think I'd be fine with it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> It's weird, cheating I could never forgive, but if we were both open about having sex with other people, I think I'd be fine with it.


My wife forgave me.

I honestly dont know if l could have if the situation was reversed.

Hypocritic l know but l hnestly dont know.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> My wife forgave me.
> 
> I honestly dont know if l could have if the situation was reversed.
> 
> Hypocritic l know but l hnestly dont know.


It's not hypocritical, it's honest of you Milky.

No-one can say until they are in that situation.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Cheating goes against everything I believe in. Its the ulimate way to be cnutish and IMO its like putting a big middle finger in your gf's face. If you cant commit, be single. Ive been with girls who have ben cheated on, its not fun. For the moment I want to shag around, so im single. For the right girl id enter a relationship.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Cheating goes against everything I believe in. Its the ulimate way to be cnutish and IMO its like putting a big middle finger in your gf's face. If you cant commit, be single. Ive been with girls who have ben cheated on, its not fun. For the moment I want to shag around, so im single. For the right girl id enter a relationship.


It mat goes against what you believe mate but it doesnt make people a ku*t.

You cant judge everyone till you know there circumstances etc....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> It's weird, cheating I could never forgive, but if we were both open about having sex with other people, I think I'd be fine with it.


Need a special woman for that!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> You cant judge everyone till you know there circumstances etc....


What would be an acceptable circumstance for cheating? I cant think of one. Serious question btw 

At the end of the day its dishonesty, and thats something I hate.


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

If you truly love your partner you wont want anyone else anyway


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> What would be an acceptable circumstance for cheating? I cant think of one. Serious question btw


You are married to someone you love dearly but who cant fullfill you sexually, you have children and everything else in your life is perfect, for one example.

Also as easy as it is to say " just end it first " have you been in a long term relationship and tried too " just end it " its fu*king hard too rip someones heart out mate, trust me.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> You are married to someone you love dearly but who cant fullfill you sexually, you have children and everything else in your life is perfect, for one example.
> 
> Also as easy as it is to say " just end it first " have you been in a long term relationship and tried too " just end it " its fu*king hard too rip someones heart out mate, trust me.


Doesn't cheating on them rip their heart out also?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chickenlegs said:


> Doesn't cheating on them rip their heart out also?


Yes if they find out, but if they dont you get it out of your system and everyone one remains blissfully happy in there ignorance.

Dont get me wrong, l am not saying cheating is great etc, what l am saying is sometimes there is more too it than meets the eye.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Also as easy as it is to say " just end it first " have you been in a long term relationship and tried too " just end it " its fu*king hard too rip someones heart out mate, trust me.


Yes I did. That girl is still the most important girl in my life bar my family, I would still go to the end of the world for her, just I dont want to be involved in a sexual relationship.

I still can't agree with cheating.

Im not calling you a cnut Milky  Just I dont agree with it and dont think I ever will.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Yes I did. That girl is still the most important girl in my life bar my family, I would still go to the end of the world for her, just I dont want to be involved in a sexual relationship.
> 
> I still can't agree with cheating.
> 
> Im not calling you a cnut Milky  Just I dont agree with it and dont think I ever will.


No l know your not mate.

On some levels you are right and l have been a ku*t in the past but l also know love and relationships are very complicated and sometimes things happen you never thought would.

Hence why l choose not too judge.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Cheating goes against everything I believe in. Its the ulimate way to be cnutish and IMO its like putting a big middle finger in your gf's face. If you cant commit, be single. Ive been with girls who have ben cheated on, its not fun. For the moment I want to shag around, so im single. For the right girl id enter a relationship.


That's a brilliant attitude to have mate, reps


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Need a special woman for that!


I know mate, got a feeling it will be like looking for a needle in a haystack finding her


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Think the nicer someone is the worse they get treated.

My ex fvcked me over and I never cheated on her but cheated on my current misses who worships the ground I walk on. (told her the truth and after months of grafting she took me back)

Agree that people need compatible sex drives to make it work long time..

It's hard work keeping things interesting for years but gotta find the 1 that's worth it


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I know of many couples where the sex has dried up and the partners have basically said get it elsewhere but don't tell me about it or let me find out.

These are couples in their late 30's and older.

It's easy to say cheating is wrong etc but until you've been in these situations and lived sexless for a long time, you can't really have an understanding.

Add a couple of kids, mortgage etc into the equation and it's all very messy.

In a perfect world, yes, it should all be clean and clear-cut ... but how many of us live in a perfect world?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive never cheated simply cause i find it hard pulling one bird, but if was with the right girl then wouldn't cheat, unless i was drunk or in amsterdam


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

To be fair sex isnt love its purely animal instinct, this is what often gets confused. However in a loving relationship sex is just a very small part of the much bigger picture of trust, perserverence, lust, in many ways observance to cultural and emotional, personal needs etc, the list is as endless as we as individuals choose that to be. If sex is boring then alter the routine, make it fun, buy toys, play games, sex is much more than a quick sXhag.... Or it should be. Women as well as men want to enjoy the few minutes of 'la petite mort', we dont want to think about our shopping lists as you boring guys clamber on top (or for the incredibly lazy feckers spooning position)we want you to make us SCREAM..... Ecer wondered why books like Fifty shades are so popular..... Not rocket science is it.

Escort services are popular because clients experiment with things they ought to be doing at home.......

Kaza


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fit4life said:


> To be fair sex isnt love its purely animal instinct, this is what often gets confused. However in a loving relationship sex is just a very small part of the much bigger picture of trust, perserverence, lust, in many ways observance to cultural and emotional, personal needs etc, the list is as endless as we as individuals choose that to be. If sex is boring then alter the routine, make it fun, buy toys, play games, sex is much more than a quick sXhag.... Or it should be. Women as well as men want to enjoy the few minutes of 'la petite mort', we dont want to think about our shopping lists as you boring guys clamber on top (or for the incredibly lazy feckers spooning position)we want you to make us SCREAM..... Ecer wondered why books like Fifty shades are so popular..... Not rocket science is it.
> 
> Escort services are popular because clients experiment with things they ought to be doing at home.......
> 
> Kaza


I agree, but what if its the female who makes it boring ?

No matter what you try, no matter how much you tell them you love. lust, want them they just arent interested ?


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I agree, but what if its the female who makes it boring ?
> 
> No matter what you try, no matter how much you tell them you love. lust, want them they just arent interested ?


WE ALL need to try,it isnt just men, sex is VERY different than love making and so long as both parties understand that then hey it can be the most exciting time at home two people can have, obviously there is also times when simple five mins of boring sex just hits the spot for us all....But we all need to remember penetration isnt always the end result, often by not doing that we can achieve the end in a very more intense way.

kaza


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fit4life said:


> WE ALL need to try,it isnt just men, sex is VERY different than love making and so long as both parties understand that then hey it can be the most exciting time at home two people can have, obviously there is also times when simple five mins of boring sex just hits the spot for us all....But we all need to remember penetration isnt always the end result, often by not doing that we can achieve the end in a very more intense way.
> 
> kaza


You know l have only ever made love to one woman.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

well Milky that is commendable, pity other men were not so resistant to temptation.

Kaza

having been cheated on I have this very clear perspective.... I TELL whoever I am in a relationship with (whether that is ending or ongoing) exactly what I want, with whom and how it should be done, I then state quite clearly that I too will make my efforts count for every second they do. Some people think that is shallow , well I would rather say that is HONEST.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fit4life said:


> well Milky that is commendable, pity other men were not so resistant to temptation.
> 
> Kaza
> 
> having been cheated on I have this very clear perspective.... I TELL whoever I am in a relationship with (whether that is ending or ongoing) exactly what I want, with whom and how it should be done, I then state quite clearly that I too will make my efforts count for every second they do. Some people think that is shallow , well I would rather say that is HONEST.


No you miss my point, l have slept with hundreds but only made love too one.

I agree as well,being told what someone likes and dislikes takes awaythe guess work.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Might just be me but when a girl finds you are taken it means they want you more??
> 
> I heard a theory saying that cos you have a bird it means you are "pre-approved" to be in a relationship and such a good partner.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Women evolved to want the alpha male of the group as he gave the best chance of protection and resources. The further up the alpha hierarchy the male is the better off the female is. In many primates the alpha will have his choice of females while the lower ranking males will have nothing. When ever a female gets the chance to upgrade from a beta male to a more alpha version they generally take it as evolution has taught them to upgrade their male when ever they can. Men have evolved with a strong sense of honour as it was a necessary part of functioning as a team while women never had any need for it so they have very little sense of morals or honour and hence they cheat very easily when in the process of upgrading their male. The problem in the modern world is that the tribal concept of alpha male, which would traditionally be represented by physical strength/fitness and leadership is no longer the guarantee of being a good provider hence the birth of the beta provider concept. Women will look for a male beta provider and then seek out thrills with what they perceive to be genuine alpha males to satisfy the animal part of their brain. All the rubbish women speak about being ignored and unappreciated is usually crap, its a rationalisation hamster wheel, they **** test their males alpha characteristics by pointless moaning and complaining to see if their male will respond with dominance, if the male fails this test then their time will be limited to until the women can upgrade. To get back to the point the intrinsic characteristics of an alpha male are not always that easy to spot but being the leader of you group of friends, being dominant in social situations and being desired by other Women will help to activate that alpha sensor in Women's brains and make you more desirable. In general if you are not alpha enough expect your girl to cheat, and if you are alpha enough then you are probably cheating on her.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the problem with this thread is YOUNG men with NO life experience moralising from a view point that cheating is bad because xyz.......

fine

Statistically We (people) cheat.....we love it....we always have and we always will....masses of us....huge percentages

BECAUSE it is something you do for a reason and a lot of yunger posters have not bee alive long enough to have reason...i'm not being a cnut - but some of you wet little peckers in you 20'sknow fuk all about fuk all......you are honestly posting beyond your ken lol


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

skinnnyfat said:


> Women evolved to want the alpha male of the group as he gave the best chance of protection and resources. The further up the alpha hierarchy the male is the better off the female is. In many primates the alpha will have his choice of females while the lower ranking males will have nothing. When ever a female gets the chance to upgrade from a beta male to a more alpha version they generally take it as evolution has taught them to upgrade their male when ever they can. Men have evolved with a strong sense of honour as it was a necessary part of functioning as a team while women never had any need for it so they have very little sense of morals or honour and hence they cheat very easily when in the process of upgrading their male. The problem in the modern world is that the tribal concept of alpha male, which would traditionally be represented by physical strength/fitness and leadership is no longer the guarantee of being a good provider hence the birth of the beta provider concept. Women will look for a male beta provider and then seek out thrills with what they perceive to be genuine alpha males to satisfy the animal part of their brain. All the rubbish women speak about being ignored and unappreciated is usually crap, its a rationalisation hamster wheel, they **** test their males alpha characteristics by pointless moaning and complaining to see if their male will respond with dominance, if the male fails this test then their time will be limited to until the women can upgrade. To get back to the point the intrinsic characteristics of an alpha male are not always that easy to spot but being the leader of you group of friends, being dominant in social situations and being desired by other Women will help to activate that alpha sensor in Women's brains and make you more desirable. In general if you are not alpha enough expect your girl to cheat, and if you are alpha enough then you are probably cheating on her.


I like this an nodded along to most of it but I think you are missing a piece of the evolutionary puzzle which is: sex costs nothing for a man, but for a woman it potentially costs a 9 month pregnancy + a child. The idea that women will impulsively jump up the alpha ladder given a chance competely ignores the fact that prehistoric woman needed a man to protect and provide for her during 9 very vunerable months. Stability and commitment counts for a lot to prehistoric woman. Although who knows, maybe they used to let. Alpha inpregnate them and find a beta to raise the kids?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> The idea that women will impulsively jump up the alpha ladder given a chance completely ignores the fact that prehistoric woman needed a man to protect and provide for her during 9 very vulnerable months. Stability and commitment counts for a lot to prehistoric woman. Although who knows, maybe they used to let. Alpha impregnate them and find a beta to raise the kids?


In terms of tribe mentality the cost to an alpha of maintaining a harem is minimal and the alpha would have had a better ability to protect his harem than a beta.

The modern woman frequently maintains a series of beta orbiters nearby in order to fulfil the duties that whatever alpha's she is shagging refuses to do, it seems women often satisfy their lustful primitive desires by riding the alpha cock carousel but use those friend-zoned betas to do the grunt work. I think though that this beta 'pussy on a pedestal' nature of many modern men who have been brainwashed by feminist bull**** is a new development. As an interesting side note a friend of mine recently invited three of his rotation girls to his birthday party all at once, it seems many modern day slutty women have no shame in being part of a harem.


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

I can tell you now that i will never get bored of going down on my mrs


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

skinnnyfat said:


> Women evolved to want the alpha male of the group as he gave the best chance of protection and resources. The further up the alpha hierarchy the male is the better off the female is. In many primates the alpha will have his choice of females while the lower ranking males will have nothing. When ever a female gets the chance to upgrade from a beta male to a more alpha version they generally take it as evolution has taught them to upgrade their male when ever they can. Men have evolved with a strong sense of honour as it was a necessary part of functioning as a team while women never had any need for it so they have very little sense of morals or honour and hence they cheat very easily when in the process of upgrading their male. The problem in the modern world is that the tribal concept of alpha male, which would traditionally be represented by physical strength/fitness and leadership is no longer the guarantee of being a good provider hence the birth of the beta provider concept. Women will look for a male beta provider and then seek out thrills with what they perceive to be genuine alpha males to satisfy the animal part of their brain. All the rubbish women speak about being ignored and unappreciated is usually crap, its a rationalisation hamster wheel, they **** test their males alpha characteristics by pointless moaning and complaining to see if their male will respond with dominance, if the male fails this test then their time will be limited to until the women can upgrade. To get back to the point the intrinsic characteristics of an alpha male are not always that easy to spot but being the leader of you group of friends, being dominant in social situations and being desired by other Women will help to activate that alpha sensor in Women's brains and make you more desirable. In general if you are not alpha enough expect your girl to cheat, and if you are alpha enough then you are probably cheating on her.


Very interesting post


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

throw the finger in and your golden


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> throw the finger in and your golden


But if you are bored of them, how would fingering them make you less bored?

I mean if you have been with them for 20 years, i can't see a fingering being exciting lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never suggested that men never cheat. I've been married 3 times ffs and have had numerous partners, girlfriends, sex buddies and whatever.

All I'm saying is that I have been with my current wife for 6 years now and, for the first time in my life, I have not grown bored or been tempted to seek sex elsewhere. It's never crossed my mind. Another couple of years and I'll be too old to manage to cheat anyway lol....


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i been with my missus 18 years, im not bored of the sex with her at all, infact we still bang like a pair of teenagers. :lol:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not good looking or rich and I get offers almost every night sum times stunners sum times pigs and I wouldn't even think of cheating on my wife the grass isn't always greener and am lucky my wife's a minx ha ha


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

skinnnyfat said:


> As an interesting side note a friend of mine recently invited three of his rotation girls to his birthday party all at once, it seems many modern day slutty women have no shame in being part of a harem.


Girls love this, I went through a period a few years back of inviting two girls on a first date at the same time. As soon as you frame yourself as the prize it is easy, just sit back and watch them work for your attention.


----------

